# THe Forgotten



## JRE313 (Jul 7, 2012)

I did a series of abandoned buildings and a church called St Agnes.

The building id called Detroit Harbor Terminal. check it out


----------



## Bynx (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow Id give my right arm if I could shoot an old abandoned church like this.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 7, 2012)

very cool


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow! That's a really heavy use of HDR


----------



## RedStickChick (Jul 7, 2012)

I love shooting abandoned buildings like those. I have a few lined up in the next few weeks that I'm really excited about.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jul 7, 2012)

The first one is really cool!

I'm not really digging the other ones. 
Lucky you getting to shoot an abandoned church like that.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow great find!

The last one is my favorite I like the angle. Every ones shots are always so centered that its nice to see something different. I really like the mood you captured here great job!


----------



## KongKurs (Jul 9, 2012)

Cool shots. I especially like the two first, great colors!

The chromatic aberration on the church windows spoils the last ones for me, though.. 
It's easily fixed with Lightroom 4's 'defringe'. Check it out! :thumbup:


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 9, 2012)

While there's great color in the first shots, the yellow seems almost out of place. A more subdued yellow would make those work 100% for me.

The ones of the abandoned church are really, really cool. I would _love _to shoot that.

With the exception of the aforementioned yellow, nice set...


----------

